# Marbled Gecko's Liverpool sydney.



## Xanode (Feb 17, 2014)

These are everywhere around my area atm, i caught this one last night, and no i wasn't rough it, it dropped its tail as soon as my hand approached it.

i could go outside right now and probably find one.

I didn't think they had any business being in the Liverpool area?

PICs


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 18, 2014)

Why did you catch it??


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2014)

poor thing. Why did you catch it for mate?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 18, 2014)

So it dropped its tail and you still thought it was a good idea to catch it?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Xanode said:


> I didn't think they had any business being in the Liverpool area?



maybe it was there on a family vacation ?


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on guys, just a newbie. I know that none of you guys caught a marbled gecko in your life, but that doesn't mean you should post sarcastic comments. Maybe "yeah it's a marbled gecko, they ARE native to your area and you shouldn't really be touching them" a better answer???


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 18, 2014)

No hate


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good one [MENTION=36635]NickGeee[/MENTION] . Any true herper would have caught wild reptiles as a kid. I have caught heaps and kept them for a while then released them. Many garden skink has lost its tail whilst I had eagerly tried catching them.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 18, 2014)

I think you'll all find that he caught it and posted it on another forum to get an ID. I see that you stayed clear of mentioning that your cat has been giving these guys a bit of grief and that you originally thought they were skinks.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 18, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> I think you'll all find that he caught it and posted it on another forum to get an ID. I see that you stayed clear of mentioning that your cat has been giving these guys a bit of grief and that you originally thought they were skinks.


Thank for that, didn't see the post on arf...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 18, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> I think you'll all find that he caught it and posted it on another forum to get an ID. I see that you stayed clear of mentioning that your cat has been giving these guys a bit of grief and that you originally thought they were skinks.



Ah the extremely responsible cat owner that has an outdoor cat that lately he has been catching....................................

btw possibly a Lesueur's velvet gecko, Oedura lesueurii


----------



## saximus (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol you thought the guys on the other forum were harsh on you about the cat...
Welcome to APS


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 18, 2014)

He also said the tail came off on the tray...


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Ramsayi

Although Liverpool is within the distribution rage I very much doubt that it's a Lesueur's gecko. Over the years I've observed hundreds if not 1,000 (+). From the pic and given the shape of it's nose and location I'm inclined to think Tree Dtella.

Marbled Geckos look pretty similar but they don't occur anywhere near Liverpool.

Cheers,

George.


----------

